# Four Seasons Aviara Carlsbad December 13-20, 2015 $700



## Gypsie (Nov 13, 2015)

Studio villa at Four Seasons Aviara from December 13-20, 2015 @ $700/week.


----------



## Gypsie (Nov 16, 2015)

*Reduced to $600*

Reduced to $600


----------



## Gypsie (Nov 22, 2015)

*No longer available*

Has been rented, Thanks!


----------



## Gypsie (Nov 24, 2015)

*Relisted Aviara Carlsbad Studio December 13-20, 2025 $600/week*

Rental fell through and is available again.
Thanks!


----------



## weluvsfcc (Nov 25, 2015)

*Villa*

Can the villa accommodate 2 adults and 2 children


----------



## Gypsie (Nov 25, 2015)

*Accommodates 4 people*

It has a king bed and sofa sleeper and accommdates up to four prople. Thanks for your interest. 
Gypsie


----------



## Gypsie (Dec 1, 2015)

*Reduced to $475*

Reduced price to $475/week.


----------

